# Perfect Fit Fingerless Mitts (or mittens)



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Several of my family members enjoy wearing my fingerless gloves. I made several pair last year and realized that the patterns I have found and used had some room for improvement.

Fingerless gloves are USUALLY designed to be knitted as a mitten but without the top decreases and close. There is usually some sort of ribbing at the knuckle instead. 

The problem I have found with this design is that it doesn't fit properly. The hand is wider than just our fingers.... so the mitt ends up being too wide at the top and no amount of ribbing will keep it from being too large and floppy.

I knitted a NEW pair of mitts for my husband last weekend. He has worn them for three days and there is NO stretching out or flopping at the fingers!

I also knitted these mitts using sock yarn. I prefer a slightly heavier sock yarn. These were knitted with Cascade Heritage sock yarn... Between fingering and sport weight.

His last pair was knitted with worsted weight yarn and they stretched out too much for my liking. Hands are moving quite a bit in mitts, so they tend to get stretched out and saggy very quickly.... not SO bad for a mitten that will stay on your hand due to the top, but undesirable for a mitt that is supposed to stay up at your fingers. A baggy, saggy mitt just slides down and doesn't cover ANY of your fingers.

I recommend using a smaller needle than recommended for a more dense fabric. This will prevent the mitt from being stretched out of shape with hand movement AND provide greater warmth.

These are basic because they are for my husband. You can easily customize these by adding a pattern to the main stockinette portion, changing the ribbing, etc.

I hope you enjoy my pattern.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Amy. Very nice.. i really like this style. Im not into lots of ruffles  

Hows the spinning (wheel) going? Mary


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Thank you Amy for this great pattern.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

thanks for this, it is an improvement


----------



## Adnileus (Apr 14, 2012)

Exactly the mitt I've been wanting. Thanks Amy, you have designed another winner!


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you Amy. You are so talented!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you amy you know your stuff


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

They are lovely, Amy.

So far, I've only knitted fingerless mitts with sock yarn and it works very well.


----------



## Joanne1234 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks, Amy. Looks like a great pattern!


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank you for posting.


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Awesome!!! Thanks


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Great mitts Amy. I appreciate the way you define a problem, and then solve it!
I control the mitt "sagging" by working the entire hand in K2, P2 ribbing...always elastic and snug. Your pattern is excellent.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks, Amy


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this!  I've made fingerless mitts before but after the holiday projects are done, I'd like to make some for myself (and try out some new ways of doing them.) I'm eager to get started!!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Thanks Amy this sounds like the perfect solution. I have yet to make a pair and thought they would be nice so now I have an exscuse. thanks"


AmyKnits said:


> Several of my family members enjoy wearing my fingerless gloves. I made several pair last year and realized that the patterns I have found and used had some room for improvement.
> 
> Fingerless gloves are USUALLY designed to be knitted as a mitten but without the top decreases and close. There is usually some sort of ribbing at the knuckle instead.
> 
> ...


----------



## Terry Tice (Feb 12, 2012)

My goodness Amy - when do you sleep? 

If we could bottle your energy, enthusiasm and kindness, WOW.

Another great problem solved. Thank you.


----------



## bettylou (Feb 13, 2011)

can not wait to make these!


----------



## reikiknitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Amy, for your pattern. For indoor use I prefer the split thumb.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you Amy.


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Amy, you are truly a knitting maven. Thanks for the pattern. I'm anxious to start.


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

thank you Amy, 

this makes a lot of sense...and you put much thought
and work into this project.

It is very kind of you to share your new pattern.

This will be a much better fit.
:wink: :wink:


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Amy, This sure make a lot of sense.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks Amy!!!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Nice. Never tried fingerless mitts, but I'm tempted now. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Amy!


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

Amy, what a great idea. Thank you for sharing. As soon as the 5 pairs of strummed mittens that have been requested for Christmas are done, I know what the next project is.....as soon as I corral all of the alpaca roving fibers that are making themselves at home on my floors. Furniture. Clothes.....etc.,


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks so much, I have downloaded the pattern. I make these for my grandkids and call them "texting" mitts which they love. Thanks again !


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! I can't wait to try your pattern.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice mitts. Great pattern writing. Thanks.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Great job, Amy.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

I've never made fingerless gloves but my GD (14 yrs.old) loves to text. I just might try them for her. Thanks for your wisdom and kindness.


----------



## 2heck (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern! Just what I had been looking for to make for my daughter.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Amy, you know you are a knitting genius, right? These are perfection. I had thought about making some fingerless mitts for my youngest son, but I thought they would be floppy and not of much use in the "keep the fingers warm" department. However, I will give yours a go. Really, really good idea!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you Amy. You are so talented!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Great mitts Amy. I appreciate the way you define a problem, and then solve it!
> I control the mitt "sagging" by working the entire hand in K2, P2 ribbing...always elastic and snug. Your pattern is excellent.


I do mine in a k2,p1 rib. I love making them because they knit up so quickly. I find to cast on 33, using worsted and size 7 needles fit women. Using an alpaca/wool blend it was heavier and the same 33 stitches and size 7 needles fit a man's small to medium. I'm now staring a man's large in worsted, casting on 36, using same size 7 needles, same k2,p1 rib.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

grannyfabulous4 said:


> Thank you Amy. You are so talented!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Thank you, Amy. This is very helpful and your timing excellent. I am making some mitts for Christmas gifts. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

They look lovely Amy ( you little problem solver you) unfortunately the download did not work for me no idea why But thank you for posting Hope you and your family have a wonderful Christmas XX


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

You did it again, Amy! Thanks so much for this pattern. I was about to make a pair of fingerless mitts to go with a hat and scarf set for a gift. BUT, the yarn is worsted weight and very soft, but feels a bit "heavy?", I guess is the best way to describe it. I know I wouldn't have been happy with the finished product, so I'll use this pattern with sock weight yarn for a better fit and I won't be in turmoil while knitting. I already reworked the hat and I don't have much time left to complete Christmas gift projects, so this will be a huge time saver! Hey, I may actually have enough time to make her a matching pair of socks! AWESOME!!


----------



## Msellie (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. I always appreciate learning how to improve my work.
Hugs and God bless.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I do mine in a k2,p1 rib. I love making them because they knit up so quickly. I find to cast on 33, using worsted and size 7 needles fit women. Using an alpaca/wool blend it was heavier and the same 33 stitches and size 7 needles fit a man's small to medium. I'm now staring a man's large in worsted, casting on 36, using same size 7 needles, same k2,p1 rib.


Thank you for adding, Ann. I will also be trying the ribbed mitts. I designed THIS pair in stockinette for my husband, but with the intention of adding some pretty patterns for the girls on my list... I also want to design some fair isle (I am NUTS about fair isle) mitts, so needed a good fitting mitt that would be adaptable for my designs.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Amy,

Thanks so much! I am at work at the moment ready to start for the day. I will download this wonderful pattern when I get home. Thanks for your helpful tips and pattern. Your work is always flawless and beautiful. Thanks again! ;0)


----------



## darcor (Nov 30, 2012)

Amy, do you have a pattern knitted on straight needles? Have trouble working with dps, am all thumbs.

Marilyn


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

This couldn't have come at a better time! My husband has been complaining of his hands always feeling cold. I am going to give your pattern a try. Thanks, Amy for sharing your talent with us! :thumbup:


----------



## spoons4me (Mar 14, 2011)

good job!! I just bought some local alpaca JUST FOR ME and will make myself a pair of these...thank you!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

They look very nice


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

darcor said:


> Amy, do you have a pattern knitted on straight needles? Have trouble working with dps, am all thumbs.
> 
> Marilyn


These can be knitted on circular needles. Amy states in pattern, DPn's, or circular needles. This is the perfect project for using the magic loop method IMHO.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern! I had noticed the same problem with the tops working their way down my fingers. Another suggestion I came up with was to tack the front and back together between my middle and ring finger - no more sliding.


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Amy. I love the way you explain everything so clearly.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks, Amy....I love fingerless mitts!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I fely the same about the length. Thanks


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Amy, you rock! Thanks for the great pattern and info.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you for sharing the pattern and telling of your journey to perfect. Have bookmarked it to try later.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> Thanks for the pattern! I had noticed the same problem with the tops working their way down my fingers. Another suggestion I came up with was to tack the front and back together between my middle and ring finger - no more sliding.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: A great idea!!!!!!


----------



## gamce (Nov 17, 2013)

Amy, you are not only an artist but a born teacher, as well.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your pattern!! Happy knitting!!


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

I will be sure and try your way for the fingerless mitts. I like the looks of them and have some yarn to use for them. Thank you for the download.


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you, Amy, for solving a problem that I had too. Such a simple solution and I did not think of it! You are incredible!


----------



## DeeFord (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks Amy. I love the fingerless mitts and also do the k2,P2 ribbing all the way through. I like the idea of decreasing by the fingers so I will try your pattern.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Simple solution to a sometimes annoying problem. Thanks for sharing both pictures and pattern.


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

What great timing as usual. Have been pondering needle size and yarn and you nailed it for me. Thanks for sharing this pattern. I will start it as soon as the last gifts are done. :lol: :lol:


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

I only have worsted yarn available. Would using a smaller needle for the ribbing work????


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yep you did it again.
I am working on mitts right now. And have had to make adjustments also. The and/finger portion is way too long and too wide also.
So I shall try your pattern on my next pair.
Happy Holidays to you and the family.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

leoanne said:


> I only have worsted yarn available. Would using a smaller needle for the ribbing work????


These are knitted on a size 2US needle. I don't think you could knit worsted weight yarn ON a size 2 needle, much less smaller.

Take a look at the decrease instructions for the top part (finger portion) of the mitt. There are two decrease rounds with a few rounds in between to account for the shaping. You could find a pattern for fingerless mitts for worsted weight yarn and incorporate this type of shaping.


----------



## akeehn (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you sooooo much Amy.
Just what I was looking for also


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks Amy. You've worked out a problem area and your instructions are clear and easy to understand.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you for your pattern. To confirm, your pattern is for a man? I categorize my patterns and want to put your pattern in the right section.

I have made fingerless mitts in a similar pattern and you are right, they are a little loose near the fingers. I will try decreasing next time.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Awesome point! Thank you!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Lafemmefran said:


> Thank you for your pattern. To confirm, your pattern is for a man? I categorize my patterns and want to put your pattern in the right section.
> 
> I have made fingerless mitts in a similar pattern and you are right, they are a little loose near the fingers. I will try decreasing next time.


The way I read the pattern is unisex. She is simply showing the pair she made for DH. So with a simple adjustment they would fit a woman as well. If you look at the pictures she posted it shows the mitt on her hand (one with gap), and she explains how to make them fit for anyone.


----------



## bethnegrey (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm halfway through Maine Morning Mitts on Ravelry and they are really great! K2,P1 ribbing gives a nice, snug fit (the thumb is K4,P1) and I'm using Lion Brand Amazing, although probably just about anything would work. Easy and quick!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you Amy. You truly are a fearless and inventive knitter.


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you Amy. Your explanation are creat as usual.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

As Always Amy your thought process makes so much sense to me. You definitely have a curious mind that challenges you to learn all you can in what you take on.

Looking forward to seeing your next creation. Fair isle mitts for example!!!!!. 

Thank you
Cheryl J. ;-)


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, I have saved it and will use your pattern soon.


----------



## amg10241 (Feb 16, 2012)

Amy ur Amazing just love your patterns can't wait to see your next pattern for the girls !!!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks so much! Can't wait to try a pair.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Amy, you must have design this pattern, last year I went through pages and pages of fingerless mitts. I never saw a pattern using a size 2 needle. I started out with the slot which I soon found out doesn't keep the hand warm at all. Then I learned to do the ones with the thumbs which I found out kept the hand much warmer living in WI. 

Now you come along with this pattern which I need to find time to do. Sounds like a perfect mitt, I appreciate your time that it takes to share. You are a most giving person! You give us the tools to make your creations happen. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I have tried different patterns in the past and look forward to knitting yours.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks..again, for your generosity


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this. Can't wait to try it though I'm sure it will be after Christmas before I can get to it. I've made a few unhappy attempts at fingerless mitts but I think these are going to be the keepers! Love the pattern.


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

Thank you for posting this pattern. I've been thinking of making some mittens, and look forward to trying these.


----------



## Read2Me (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you, Amy!!!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

You are amazing Amy. Thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice mitts. Have lots of stash in the lighter yarn so will give it a go. Thanks. Carlene


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Looks good.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you Amy for your pattern, will have to try them.


----------



## KnitnNat (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks, exactly the help I needed.


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Excellent- thank you!


----------



## SkyeWalker (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for a great pattern. Have you thought of adapting this pattern for straight needle work? Am going to try to do them that way and see how they come out.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Amy, you just always come thru at exactly the RIGHT time (for me). The DAR Chapter I belong to is sending oversea pkgs to female military personnel, and wrist/handwarmers/mitts is one of the items i signed on to contribute. Have been accumulating quite a few patterns for fingerless gloves, but think i can stop looking now, with your kind instructions and the additional comments from our other wonderful designer, Ann.

Thank you both from my heart, for your sharing nature(s)! This is such a GREAT forum!!

Jan


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Amy, check out "Camp Out Fingerless Mitts", free Ravelry down load. It is a great pattern, where form enhances function. I have made several pairs for gifts. The mitts you made for your honey are lovely. These are a bit different, in that the palm of the hand is hugged by the fabric. It is easily adjustable to different sizes. 

Thank you for sharing your pattern. I will no doubt be giving it a try. I have given away every pair that I have made, and would really like a pair for myself.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah.. and thank you and Sockit2me for the great improvements. I love to wear the fingerless mitts and will be making some of each for myself right after the holidays....


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Amy, thank you for solving a problem for me. Lately I've needed a tighter fitting finger-less mitt for wearing when knitting. Your perfect fit mitt pattern is the perfect solution. I will start on it tomorrow. You have come through to help us on KP, again. Kudos! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks so much for this pattern. Can't wait to try it out. These are really nice. Like the knit one, purl one as well. Two ways to define the problem.


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this pattern. It is just great.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks like a pattern that will work for me! Thank you for sharing, Amy.


----------



## Bbernieb (Oct 27, 2012)

thank you, I will give this pattern a go. 
Bernie


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

These are a winner! Many thanks.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your pattern. I plan to make some soon.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you so much for the pattern. These look like the perfect mitts for my son (something he actually would use).

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you Amy.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

Those are fantastic Amy!! Thanks!!


----------



## tgal (Apr 26, 2011)

Amy, Thank you so much for this pattern. I am on my first mitt and am making them for my daughter for Christmas. I didn't have the heavier fingering weight or a size two needle so I am using regular sock yarn with a 1.5 needle. I am making sure I have 5 inches before I start the thumb gusset, but I was wondering what else I should change. Do you have any other measurements I should be aware of? Thanks! Tammy


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

OK, just printed the instructions, have some heavier leftover sock yarn from my Wingspan, and will start in as soon as I feed hubby his dinner! 

Made several fingerless mitts last year, then stopped because they fit so "loose", and I'd already gone down 2 needle sizes. This was worsted yarn, so I will now try the sock yarn. Thanks, Amy.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Amyknit: I am making the mitts you posted. I have a prob with the thumb. I have counted and counted where it says to have 24 sts. for the thumb. I cannot come up with 24. I always get 28sts. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## KopyKat (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern, I like it very much!! I saved it in my Drop Box and will have it for when I can knit them.


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

I have always knitted fingerless gloves in purl and plain ribbing (2 purl, 2 plain) or even (1 purl, 1 plain). The other alternative is the pattern one can use with tube socks which move across one on each four to six rows, and which are in a plain/purl configuration, and which accommodate the bending of the fingers at their joints. I have never had a problems with the finger end being too wide but then I have never stocking stitched the main part of the glove. Perhaps that is why I have never had a problem with the fit of the gloves ever and I've made many pairs of these gloves. The knitting group I attend taught me these alternatives to stocking stitch.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

larlie: When you say 2 purl and 2 plain are you saying 2 purl and 2 knit. Never thot about making the mitts like that all the way.

I am still having trouble getting the right amount of stitches in the thumb of the mitt patern Amyknit posted here. I still get 28 sts. instead of 24. Thanks anyone. Rosalie


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is a pair of mitts worked in fingering weight sock yarn on a 2.5 mm
12" circ needle using 56sts and K2, P2 ribbing. They stretch to fit and remain snug.


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

sockitto me post above is what I mean. I don't knit a thumb. Sometimes, when cold, I just take thumb out of its hole and wear gloves like an extended sleeve.

As sleeves of nighties sometimes roll up over the night, on the very cold nights, I wear the like wrist warmers (thumb not in hole) and they are amazingly comforting and gorgeous in bed. Just for winter, of course, as right now it is hot in Melbourne, Australia though our city has a well-earned reputation for having 4 seasons in a single day.

:lol:


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

Hard to photograph one's own hand without wobbling the camera. Here are some of my thumb-holed, fingerless gloves.

I think stocking stitch should not be used for gloves as there are too many moving parts in our hands and they need some ribbing style throughout. There are several options.

And yes they do have their pair. :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Here is a pair of mitts worked in fingering weight sock yarn on a 2.5 mm
> 12" circ needle using 56sts and K2, P2 ribbing. They stretch to fit and remain snug.


Please explain how you grew the thumb?


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

The mitts are all really nice, but the person wants a thumb in theirs. I am having so much trouble with the thumb AmyKnit gave instructions for. Mine just look horrible as I couldn't figure out what st. to pick up when starting the thumb. Just holes all around the inside of the thumb where I started it. 
These are all going to have to be frogged and really don't see me trying to make them again, but thanks to everyone.


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

yorkie1 said:


> The mitts are all really nice, but the person wants a thumb in theirs. I am having so much trouble with the thumb AmyKnit gave instructions for. Mine just look horrible as I couldn't figure out what st. to pick up when starting the thumb. Just holes all around the inside of the thumb where I started it.
> These are all going to have to be frogged and really don't see me trying to make them again, but thanks to everyone.


oh, the thumb. Evidently I needed to do some more reading. Best of luck with getting the thumb right you probably need a bit of extra AmyKnit advice. regards, larlie


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Please explain how you grew the thumb?


Every THIRD round make increases on both sides of the designated thumb stitches. For the right slanting increase, pick up the right side thread of the stitch one row below and knit it, then the stitch itself. For the left slanting increase, knit the stitch, then pick up the left side of that stitch from the row below, and knit it. When enough sts have been increased to accommodate the thumb, slip them onto a thread holder while you finish the hand portion, casting on two sts to replace the original thumb sts. When hand is finished, place the thumb sts, plus sts picked up from cast on sts, onto three DP needles and work in K1,P1 rib for 2to 3 rounds, and bind off in rib.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> Here is a pair of mitts worked in fingering weight sock yarn on a 2.5 mm
> 12" circ needle using 56sts and K2, P2 ribbing. They stretch to fit and remain snug.


Those look fabulous. Did you check out the Camp Out Fingerless pattern, Ravelry?


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

I did check out the camp out pattern.....I think that the garter stitch at the tops is a clever trick, but a bit thick....so more of an out-doorsy mitt. Thank you for the link.


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

You've done it again Amy! Thanks so much for this pattern.


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

sockit2me, love the idea of doing the whole mitt in rib, shall try that on the next pair I make, thank you.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Amy: I finished the thumb and the holes are gone. Thanks ever so much for your help. Rosalie


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> Amy: I finished the thumb and the holes are gone. Thanks ever so much for your help. Rosalie


I'm glad. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks again Amy!


----------



## GMAknits (Dec 8, 2013)

I like your improved fingerles gloves. Last year I lost count of the number I knitted for Christmas giving. Thanks.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

GMAknits said:


> I like your improved fingerles gloves. Last year I lost count of the number I knitted for Christmas giving. Thanks.


I'm so glad! My DH and I volunteer at the Teen Center at our church. This is for kids from poverty areas who are bused to Burke High which is right across the street from St. Luke. These kids come from neighborhoods where gangs, drugs, prostitution, shootings, stabbings and homelessness are common.

The Teen Center has been in existence for 5 years. It's a safe place to come right after school until 6pm when they are bused home again. We give them a balanced meal, help tutor them along with teachers who come from Burke. We show them there is a way out of the life they see around them.

Last spring we had 30 kids graduate from Burke, some of them the first in their families ever to graduate from high school. Of the 30, 29 were going on to college. The one remaining is going to barber college. We are very proud of our Teen Center. There are presently 120 enrolled in the program, with a long waiting list.

It is my goal to provide each student with a pair of these fingerless gloves next winter. Maybe I'll give the graduating seniors a pair in the spring just 'cuz I want them to have them.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you, just what I needed to learn


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing the pattern with us Amy! I have wanted to knit a pair but couldn't find one I liked and I always worried about how they would fit.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Great idea sockit2me! I knit the Grandaughters socks in rib so they stay up better but I hadn't thought of it here.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Amy, you are so amazing! I too can't wait to start a pair for me. Then I'll have to make some for my DIL's for Christmas gifts next year. Thank you!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

craftyone51 said:


> Amy, you are so amazing! I too can't wait to start a pair for me. Then I'll have to make some for my DIL's for Christmas gifts next year. Thank you!


You are very welcome! Enjoy!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Great looking mitts, Amy! Thanks.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Amy, I love your pattern!!! I've made some this past week for my husband and myself using a pattern I found for 2 needles on All Free Knitting. Very easy and fast as I work both at the same time. Instead of making a 2x2 rib, I use K1, P1 rib. It makes the top a bit more snug. But I really must try your pattern!
I haven't been on for a while so haven't seen your avatar before, you are such a pretty lady and you have a very hot husband!!! A perfect pair!!!


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

Thank you, Amy for being so thoughtful and generous. Happy Thanksgiving to your and your family and all the KP family.


----------



## Neckknitter (May 13, 2013)

Amy,
Thanks for the pattern.
As you can see, it is almost 10 inches long.
How long is the one you made?
Thought I could make both mitts from one ball, but will be a little short.
This is the first mitt I have ever made.
Not completed the thumb yet.
May have to wait until knitting group to get help!!
Debating on wether to rip back and make a little shorter.
I used dpns. 
Don't like the ladders.
Can this be made on a 12 inch circ without using dpns?


----------



## Purlywurly (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you for sharing
Purlywurly


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Neckknitter said:


> Amy,
> Thanks for the pattern.
> As you can see, it is almost 10 inches long.
> How long is the one you made?
> ...


Awesome! I do not have mine any more to measure them.... Sorry; however I don't mind them a little longer... You can turn down the ribbed part (fold over like the ribbed brim of a beanie) and then if it is really cold, unroll them. Up to you.

I do a lot of knitting on 12" circulars. These were most likely knitted on a 12" circular, in fact. You would just need the DPNS for the thumb.

Thanks for sharing!


----------

